# Parpadeo TV Sony Trinitron



## jordancamey13 (Feb 14, 2019)

Alguien pudiera identificar el problema de una tv de CTR a color sony triniton cuando se enciende parpadea y casi el azul no se ve a continuación mando un archivo donde se encuentra la grabación de respectivo caso


----------



## josco (Feb 14, 2019)

Le faltan datos a la pregunta. como modelo, numero de chasis y que haz medido? parece falla de algun cañon bajo en el cinescopio pero necesitas hacer mediciones con el multimetro.


----------



## jordancamey13 (Feb 14, 2019)

Pues los capacitores se han medido y están bien, los transistores que amplifican el coló están bien y el otro problema que tiene que al subir el brillo parpadea mas, dejeme ver el modelo del TV


----------



## josco (Feb 14, 2019)

los voltajes en los transistores de la placa del cinescopio estan bien, los que alimentan los catodos? debe haber de 170 a cerca de  200v y la resistencia de alimentacion de filamentos no esta requemada o abierta?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 14, 2019)

¿El osd se ve igual o se ve bien?


----------



## jordancamey13 (Feb 14, 2019)

Como se puede comprobar dichos transistores?


josco dijo:


> los voltajes en los transistores de la placa del cinescopio estan bien, los que alimentan los catodos? debe haber de 170 a cerca de  200v y la resistencia de alimentacion de filamentos no esta requemada o abierta?


----------



## josco (Feb 14, 2019)

Micde el voltaje que pasa por ahi hacia los catodos para ver sin estan parejos.


----------



## jordancamey13 (Feb 15, 2019)

josco dijo:


> Micde el voltaje que pasa por ahi hacia los catodos para ver sin estan parejos.


Gracias eso haré 😉


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 15, 2019)

Hola, no puedo abrir el archivo.
Pero haz la sig. prueba; Conecta una resistencia de 10K/2W entre cátodo y GND por un breve instante. Y verás que la pantalla se iluminará con preponderancia a ese color, repite lo mismo con el resto de cañones.
Si ésto no ocurre, o sólo brillan un cañon más que otro, el problema es el CRT. Que por estadística de SONY Trinitron ocurre eso.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 15, 2019)

Por eso pregunté si se veía bien eL osd (información en pantalla, menú etc).
Los sony pecaban de fallarle el tubo, incluso con pocos años.


----------



## jordancamey13 (Feb 15, 2019)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Por eso pregunté si se veía bien eL osd (información en pantalla, menú etc).
> Los sony pecaban de fallarle el tubo, incluso con pocos años.


Lo del osd se ve bien sólo es la cuestión del parpadeo cuando se le baja la intensidad al brillo parpadea menos aunque sigue siendo verdosa la imagen, en  cuanto al vídeo de grabación para que todos acá pudieran verlo no me dejó subir archivos de vídeo solo comprimido 
😢


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 15, 2019)

Si el osd sale bien, colores perfectos, significaría que el tubo está bien. Podría ser del jungla o el sintonizador. 
Puedes subir unas fotos de la imagen con el menú. 
Algunos suben el video a yutube y luego pegan el enlace.


----------



## jordancamey13 (Feb 15, 2019)

acá envío el enlace del vídeo


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 15, 2019)

Sube el SCREEN porque puede estar activándose la protección IK.


----------



## jordancamey13 (Feb 15, 2019)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Sube el SCREEN porque puede estar activándose la protección IK.


A que se debe la protección del IK?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 15, 2019)

Encontrarás esa info completa en San Google.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 15, 2019)

Sinó a ponerle los díodos . . .  que también está en San Gugle  creo


----------



## jordancamey13 (Feb 15, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sinó a ponerle los díodos . . .  que también está en San Gugle  creo


Pues la info ya la encontré gracias


----------

